# Cool switch



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

A friend wanted to see if you would know where you would use something like this.


----------



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

I will try again later.


----------



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

Thats Better


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Old theatrical multi-circuit dimmer......... still in use today.


----------



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, And I thought I posted a cool one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

kielarsp said:


> A friend wanted to see if you would know where you would use something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somewhere like this: (more modern version)









Or this:


----------



## bobyB (Jan 7, 2014)

_I wonder if its a strap key or a form of drum switch._


----------



## theloop82 (Aug 18, 2011)

Its an old 4 way joystick.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

A big old wire wound rheostat !

nice !

But is it CFL / LED compatable ?


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

*I have a theater light controller....*

Pulled it out of a theater a few years ago, have it on Craigslist right now! Hawkrod


----------

